# T5 pills



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My mate has just asked me if I know what T5 pills are like? I said do you mean T3 and he said no, T5. The guy he works with says they are better than T3.

Anybody ever heard of them and what they are? A quick google seems like they are an over the counter fat burner? They are about 1/3 of the price i pay for T3's so interested what the hell they are?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah as far as I know they're just an OTC fat burner, most likely named T5 just to piggy-back on the rep of T3 & 4's.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Why fat burners do you really need them bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had them one word. BUZZING!!

It's an eca stack.

Ephedrine

Aspirin

White willow tree bark( I think)

Caffeine

And other things

Good fat burner it feels like your on speed but big crash a few hours later.

I got quite moody during the crash privacy because I was tired.

I used to work through my lunch on these lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not for me meeky, a mate asked me about them... Other than buzzing j did they do much?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

If your refering to t3 hormone then the t5, t6 fat burners are totally different and just fat burners usually varying in strength based on ingredients.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...with many fakes knocking about I believe...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Not for me meeky, a mate asked me about them... Other than buzzing j did they do much?


Bought out a bit of ab definition buddy.

Worth a shot.

They are completely different to t3 though which is a thyroid drug I believe?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

T3s are a drug that work on the thyroid, I think Dorseys nailed it, your in the gym and someones going on about how shredded they got on t something or other with a number,and theres t5s in the supp store must be them.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh I've had t3's the thyroid drug, lost. A load of weight! Just ne'er heard of the t5's... I'll tell him to give them a go then as they are dirt cheap! Cheers guys


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

A T5 is just meant to be double of an ECA, but to be honest the best I have had of those was Diamond labs eca's I thought they were quality, I had sooo much energy

I've used T3/clen but my diet was not as good as it should have been the last time I did these and did not get all the results I wanted...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got some t3 in my cupboard, tempted to use them next cycle at 50mg 2days on 2days off

Dunno if I could handle eca, I get wired easily on Stims...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

T3 must be worse ? Fcuking with your thyroid is a bit dodgy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really ****ing with it if you know what you are doing, check out ausbuilts t3 or not t3 post on ukm... If you take your morning temperature every day whilst increasing the dose, as soon as it goes too high you know that's your limit and you cycle 2d on 2d off and never shut down your natural production. He uses like 200mg daily just to increase protein synthises to increase muscle!!! You do need to double protein intake though... It's an interesting read, I'll copy the link when I'm on my pc at work...


----------

